
Joker: Clojure-like language on GoLang that's really fast - asimjalis
https://github.com/candid82/joker
======
TeeWEE
It mentions that its tiny, not FAST. It even says that you should use clojure
if you want a fast implementation.

Performance is not the focus of the project. However startup time is probably
a lot better than that of Clojure.

~~~
dpwm
Under "Project Non-Goals":

> Performance. If you need it, use Clojure. Joker is a naive implementation of
> an interpreter that evaluates unoptimized AST directly. I may be interested
> in doing some basic optimizations but this is definitely not a priority.

For its intended purpose, small scripts, it probably is much faster than
Clojure because of start-up time of the JVM.

Title is definitely misleading. I clicked through imagining a code-code
translator that produces golang code from clojure and saw the word
interpreter.

------
fulafel
See also: [https://github.com/chr15m/awesome-clojure-
likes](https://github.com/chr15m/awesome-clojure-likes)

------
hlship
Joker was created by a team mate and I can't overstate just how useful it is;
we do a lot of our DevOps work using it, it's a linter for our Clojure code,
it's just handy.

It's optimized for startup time and its scope is limited; within that scope it
is invaluable.

